# Pics of Poisons I've dug and kept



## beendiggin (Jun 27, 2007)

This is RATIN../.1000 on base.  Made by a Danish company around 1900 to control rats, it contained large amounts of Salmonilla bacteria.  Unfortunately, it was very effective and popular and it's worldwide distribution and use is considered to be partially responsible for the Salmonilla outbreaks we can experience in the present day.  this was found under some moss on a riverbank in coastal Maine. It was one of my first decent bottles, I got it about 1983.  It's also made in smaller sizes with a nice rich blue-green coloration.


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 27, 2007)

These are two cobalt triangular Poisons, both are abm.  Both have U.D. Co. on base, but one has the Anchor Hocking logo, the other has an M within a C logo. The other is an amber triangular Poison, bimal with base embossed P.D. & Co.  694 . I dug these three bottles in three different locations , all in my hometown within the last year.  I also had dug another amber one just like this one, but I sold it at the New England Bottle show this spring. So I dug four Poisons in one year , and I hadn't dug any since I got the RATIN bottle back over 20 years ago.  That was a long dry spell but it broke with style.  I recently saw the cobalt one sell for $90. at auction, is that about right?  I don't know much about poison values.  I've got to go dig that cobalt skull!!!! Well, enjoy!


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 28, 2007)

I like that green one! The only poisons ive found are kv-1's(I think[]) and vapo cresolenes


----------



## bigd (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow i would love to find a poison like that under the moss in coastal Maine.....NICE BOTTLE []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea IM with Tony, I don't find many poisons and the ones I do find are of the common variety, but IM a soda man any way [8D] The tinc iodine with skull I found has sentimental value so that is worth more they any other bottle I have,even though it is very common.Rick


----------

